# Newest Betta Drawing



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So,this is my newest betta drawing. It is a bit blurry, but that is because I used my tablet camera. I was thinking of selling it on here, but I don't have a PayPal account. So I am probably not going to sell it. Sorry for it being so large. My tablet doesn't take pictures any smaller.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a really cool picture!


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang! That's a bad ass drawing! I wish i could draw lol..... i used to be real good but i lost my knack. You're really talented! Keep it up!


----------

